# Polish/Pad system for Audi Paint...



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What are people using these days? Pick up my Avus SilverV6 TT on Thursday so going to order a few more bits soon.

I know the MF system is quite fancied these days but lets take that out the equation and say it's Rotary/Pad/Polish. I love Menzerna polishes especially. Is 3.02 still a force with the right pad? Anything else out there these days?

I also think Hex pads are great for heavy work.3M pads for lighter polishing and finishing.

It is Avus Silver so again i'm not looking for 100% correction but I want it to make good progress for my Ceramic base Lsp.

Thanks chaps!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Megs 101 and a 3M Polishing Pad works very well for me, stepping up to Menzerna's new Wool Pad if required. I'm not a fan of very firm foam pads anymore.

Also, consider MF Discs which can be used on a Rotary, such as the Optimum ones. Very effective...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Cheers Russ much appreciated. 101/105/205 interested me. 

101 sounds good if it can be used with 3M. Love my yellow pads. Been a while since i've done heavy correction!

Hate anything too dusty also but I know it's a by product of heavy correction.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

105 is redundant for me now - its a dustier version of 101 which doesn't finish down as well!

101 and 205 are awesome though! S3 and the Spider Pads could well be worth a look too.

What do you already have? 3.02 is a classic and will always do a good job but some of the newer SMAT polishes are much more effective IMHO.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CP Fixer on wool = no dust 

You're right RD3.02 is hard to beat sometimes, it just does what you want it to.

As you say with silver 100% correction is not what you're looking for, I'd be looking to really burninsh the finish with something like 85RE or 106FA just jewel it for hours n really gloss up that silver paint?

What ceramic you going for btw?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Used 3M on my 3M pads, and moved onto Lake wool when needed..

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> 105 is redundant for me now - its a dustier version of 101 which doesn't finish down as well!
> 
> 101 and 205 are awesome though! S3 and the Spider Pads could well be worth a look too.
> 
> What do you already have? 3.02 is a classic and will always do a good job but some of the newer SMAT polishes are much more effective IMHO.


That was my thinking Russ. 3.02 feels a little more old school these days. 106Fa is still my favourite polish right enough but when doing heavy correction work I think modern polishes are more suited.

I'll research 101 a bit more. Spider pads pretty soft? I'll look at the wool pads again but I have minimum work with them



AaronGTi said:


> CP Fixer on wool = no dust
> 
> You're right RD3.02 is hard to beat sometimes, it just does what you want it to.
> 
> ...


Fixer was something I had looked at. I'll speak to Gordon, i'm going trhough to see him soon anyway.

Yeah Jeweling is more important to me. I'm used to working on easier paint. My Frp corrected so well. As did the last Clio I did.

Ceramic base will be old C1 or Cquartz. Most likely Cquartz.

I feel it will be topped though. I may go for a Glaze with Zaino until October then Cquartz it for winter.



The Cueball said:


> Used 3M on my 3M pads, and moved onto Lake wool when needed..
> 
> :thumb:


I don't like FC+ or EF sadly Cuey.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great news on the TT Kev! :thumb: (We need photos please! )

I've not tried many polishes but know that 3.02 and a Hex Logic Orange should remove the worst marring on the hard Audi paint and 106FA or even 85RD will finish beautifully on a nice Yellow or Blue 3M waffle.

Alan W


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

101 is basically Europe's version of 105. Designed for lower rotary speeds and a less dust. But really it was designed for paint finishing in factories, where paint is still a little soft..

I absolutely love 205 on a 3M yellow, it is amazing what cut it can achieve, plus it finishes down beautifully ..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Interesting. 

As me and Andy were discussing even the correction that can be achieved using 106FA on a Yellow pad is fantastic with the right technique.

I have plenty of polishes. I just don't use them! As usual. 101 sounds good. Especially with a little lest dusting.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you just don't know how to use 3m properly becks


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

gally said:


> Interesting.
> 
> As me and Andy were discussing even the correction that can be achieved using 106FA on a Yellow pad is fantastic with the right technique.
> 
> I have plenty of polishes. I just don't use them! As usual. 101 sounds good. Especially with a little lest dusting.


Whats your technique with 106 on yellow bud?
We used 106 on a blue 3M finishing pad to refine my car after all the cutting with wool was done n wow it glossed it up lovely :argie: :argie: :argie:.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

s3 gold on a festool orange pad will give 95% correction in one hit on audi paint.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> you just don't know how to use 3m properly becks


Knowsit! :lol:



CraigQQ said:


> s3 gold on a festool orange pad will give 95% correction in one hit on audi paint.


And you have both. I'll drop it off Friday.

Close thread/

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

We'll have a chat soon!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Need to get some springs and my splitter ordered then i'll make aplan for the big detail! No bloody idea when i'm going to fit it in! Sometime in August probably!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Need to get some springs....................


Eibach! 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

£165 from Euro Car parts Alan. Bargain!

It needs them. At least this time round I get to have no arch gap!

I'll trial some 3.02 soon on it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd go for Scholl S3 on a spider pad then refine with 3M yellow/blue combo on 3M yellow pad


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> £165 from Euro Car parts Alan. Bargain!


That's a good price Kev! :thumb:



gally said:


> It needs them. At least this time round I get to have no arch gap!


It does need them but you'll still have an arch gap!  Coilovers are needed to get the tyres flush with the arches and then the V6 sump will be so low you can't drive it! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Spider pad certainly looks robust and harsh. What about spot pad? Do they do one?

We'll see how I go!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> That's a good price Kev! :thumb:
> 
> It does need them but you'll still have an arch gap!  Coilovers are needed to get the tyres flush with the arches and then the V6 sump will be so low you can't drive it! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Totally! No arch gap isn't for me! I'm not "scene" :lol:

Eibachs sit so well.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gally said:


> Spider pad certainly looks robust and harsh. What about spot pad? Do they do one?
> 
> We'll see how I go!


I've got a spider pad you can have for £5 if you want to try it out... brand new... bought 3 of them. (Note to mods... I have sales sub and kevs a mate..)

1 went to nick, i tried the other and the third is still there because niether one of us liked them :lol:
nick threw his across the workshop along with the s17 :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

:lol: <3 Nicolas! I'm going to poke him in the eye though, he never text me back.

Drawing board, back to it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

he doesn't like you 

go s3 gold, festool or 3m orange pads (3m would be cheaper) 2 hits for 99% correction, 1 hit for 95% (unless its really bad ofcourse) 
follow with Extrafine on yellow, then 106 on blue


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You can ram EF. Straight to 106. :lol:

We'll have a gander. You can teach me on the V6...

Nick doesn't like me!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

don't worry... he doesn't like anyone :lol:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Megs 105 and 205 on 3M always works well for me. But I have recently bought s3 gold and had a little play and that's looking very promising indeed.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

BTW I bought and tried some MF pads and hatted them. To firm and inflexible for my tastes.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

id_doug said:


> BTW I bought and tried some MF pads and hatted them. To firm and inflexible for my tastes.


Have to agree.. I've tried chemical guys original ones and meguiars and didn't like either..

been saying for months that they don't have enough give to do anything other than big flat panels (perfect for vans lol)


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Great news on the TT Kev! :thumb: (We need photos please! )
> 
> I've not tried many polishes but know that 3.02 and a Hex Logic Orange should remove the worst marring on the hard Audi paint and 106FA or even 85RD will finish beautifully on a nice Yellow or Blue 3M waffle.
> 
> Alan W


Yep, that is what I use on my rock hard Audi silver paint:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

All I needed was Megs 205 on a Megs Polishing Pad when I did my Audi, but Condition and paints will differ so who knows what yours will need?! 

If we are talking about pads and polishes in general, P1 and P2 are an awesome combo. Dont mind using a dusty compound like p1 or FC+ and then finish down. I do think the 3M is still a three stager if you are using FC+, whilst P1 can go straight to P2 or 105 even. 

Saying that, I've just bought 1litre of Fixer so will be using that amoung other things this weekend. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Let me know how you go with Fixer mate. I'm guessing the pad is changed to suit the paint in that case?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

gally said:


> Let me know how you go with Fixer mate. I'm guessing the pad is changed to suit the paint in that case?


pressure, technique, speeds, water spritz, pads- i'll be changing all these variables to see what happens! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Cheers Andy. Looking forward to working with Avus Silver.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Looking forward to working with Avus Silver.


It's a lovely colour Kev and I'm sure you'll do it proud! :thumb:

Wax or original C1, now that's the question! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! It will definitely have a Ceramic base. Original C1 or maybe try Cquartz out.

I really don't think I could withstand topping it. 

Maybe I should Glaze/Zaino/wax it until October then get the ceramic base on for the kind 5-6 winter months without topping like I did with the Frp?

What do you think?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Haha! It will definitely have a Ceramic base. Original C1 or maybe try Cquartz out.
> 
> I really don't think I could withstand topping it.
> 
> ...


I'm a convert to ceramic coatings now but can you see yourself doing a full machine polishing detail, protecting with a wax, and then re-preparing for a ceramic product all before winter sets in? 

I'd go with the ceramic after the machine polishing first detail (Cquartz UK? ) and wait until next spring before playing with waxes or sealants. :thumb:

Alan


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

:lol: You're killing me here Alan!

It wouldn't take long to prep it for Cquartz/C1 before Winter. I have the garage at work etc and most of the marring would be removed upon the first detail so just a quick finishing polish before Cquartz/C1.

I'll miss the mental sheeting of the cerami sealants to start with but I like going for looks on my new cars.  Like showing it off. 

By the end of Frp ownership I didn't even detail it because it was wearing C1 and still performing. Even just a wash with Gwash made it look like I had just spent 10 hours cleaning it! The comments I got after washing it made me realise how good these products are. I wouldn't be without one over the winter. It's a must!

I'm glad I seen the advantages eventually! You're lucky if I had 5% of swirls added after applying C1, it looked immaculate in the sun, it's crazy. For that reason I would never be without a ceramic coating on any future car, especially on dark colours.

You and me both were very similar in colour Alan so you'll know what I mean.

So even for the wax masters out there, 90% correction even then a cerami coating is more than worth it. You can glaze and wax till your heart is content and minimise damage to your actual paintwork. 

Bit OT but what the hell! :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I keep forgetting you’re half my age and have endless energy and enthusiasm, especially with a new car! :lol:

I only tend to do one major detail in the springtime, maintain thereafter and hibernate over winter! 

Joking aside I’m just not sure if glazes and waxes will do much for Avus Silver compared with ceramic coatings. However, please try and prove me wrong! :lol:

Alan W


----------

